# Problema con libpng14-so.14 <SOLUCIONADO>

## Predatux

Hola, estoy teniendo problemas con la librería libpng. Tengo instaladas las versiones:

libpng-1.2.49

libpng-1.5.10

y necesito tener instalada la versión:

libpng14.so.14

He intentado desinstalar la 1.5, y para poder hacerlo, debo desinstalar también el sistema operativo entero  :Wink: 

He intentado solucionarlo con el comando revdep-rebuild -i

obteniendo:

revdep-rebuild -i

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 32% ]  *   broken /usr/lib32/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0 (requires libpng14.so.14)

[ 100% ]                                                                                                                                                

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib32/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0 -> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot   app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK:0

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 from flora

 * emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0

>>> Install emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/image/ category app-emulation

>>> Completed installing emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

 * You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

 * are fixed. Possible reasons for remaining inconsistencies include:

 *   orphaned files

 *   deep dependencies

 *   packages installed outside of portage's control

 *   specially-evaluated libraries

Me instala siempre app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 sin dar problemas, pero si ejecuto de nuevo el comando, el error aparece de nuevo e instala otra vez emul-linux.

broken /usr/lib32/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0 (requires libpng14.so.14)

He probado también a ejecutar:

revdep-rebuild -L libpng14.so.14 , obteniendo la salida:

revdep-rebuild -L libpng14.so.14 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries using libpng14.so.14

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking 

[ 32% ]  *   found /usr/lib32/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/lib32/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.7.0 -> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot   app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK:0

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 from flora

 * emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0

>>> Install emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/image/ category app-emulation

>>> Completed installing emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

 * You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

 * are fixed. Possible reasons for remaining inconsistencies include:

 *   orphaned files

 *   deep dependencies

 *   packages installed outside of portage's control

 *   specially-evaluated libraries

Ando un poco perdidillo, alguien puede arrojar un poco de luz al respecto?

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Predatux on Sun Sep 30, 2012 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Palos de ciego:

corre lafilefixer --justfixit

emerge python y selecciona el 2.7 nunca el 3.xx. 

echa un vistazo a gdk-pixbuf.

Offtopic:

Por cierto llevo varios dias que sin saber por qué me desconecta el foro, el resto de internet me va bién, ¿sabeis si hay algun problema? www.gentoo.org funciona a la primera

----------

## Predatux

Gracias por la respuesta.

El primer comando sin problemas.

Python instalado, pero según parece tengo la versión 3:

python-updater 

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.7

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.2

Como lo soluciono?

----------

## quilosaq

```
eselect news list
```

Mira la entrada "Upgrade to libpng15" por si fuera tu caso.

----------

## gringo

lo primero asegúrate de que necesitas ese paquete, es decir, que hay algún paquete en tu sistema que requiere emul-linux-x86-wxGTK.

Si no es así, simplemente desinstálalo y problema resuelto.

 *Quote:*   

>  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 from flora 

 

es un paquete de binarios desde un overlay externo al árbol oficial de gentoo, que fueron compilados con una versión en concreto de lipng ( supongo que libpng-1.4-algo).

La única solución que le veo es que instales alguna de estas versiones de libpng juntamente con la versión 1.5 ( si es que se puede).  Ya no están en el árbol oficial, pero puedes encontrar los ebuilds para esa version aqui :

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/media-libs/libpng/?hideattic=0

mete el último ebuild disponible de libpng-1.4 en un overlay local y a ver si te los deja instalar en SLOT junto con la versión 1.5.

Si no te deja instalarlo junto con la versión 1.5 ( que es lo que me temo), lo único que quedaria es que el autor de ese Paquete haga un nuevo paquete que use la versión 1.5 o que hagas tu mismo un paquete nuevo :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/emul/

suerte y saluetes

----------

## Predatux

Gracias por las respuestas. La librería app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-wxGTK-1.0 se ha instalado por motivo de algún emulador, posiblemente el pcsx.

Desinstalando y haciendo pruebas... luego os cuento.

Un saludo

----------

## Predatux

Solucionado el problema, muchas gracias.

----------

